# my lamb chewed a metal hook, and now part of her lip is dangling off. HELP



## the chef (Apr 25, 2014)

there's a hook attached to my house for hanging Christmas decorations. she must have tried to walk away with it imbedded inside her mouth and it tore right through. should I cut it off with scissors?


----------



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

If it's real bad, you can take her to the vet to sew it back on.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I would give her a tetanus booster.
Without a pic its hard to say what to do about the skin.  If it dies then you will have to remove it.
I would def. put some beta dine or something on it.
Not sure if I would give any penicillin just yet.


----------

